# Hide Files/folder Without Any Software



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 14, 2007)

HIDE FILES/FOLDER IN A SUCURE MANNER WIHOUT ANY SOFTWARE

HIDING STEPS -

1. Right click on the file/folder that u want to hide then Send to ->New 
Compressed (zipped) Folder   
2.Change the file extention from *.zip to anything or nothing (like xzy.zip to xyz/xyz.dll/xyz.pdf/xyz.doc/etc)

TIP: Change to *.dll for safest hiding.

*note*: IF UR SYSTEM IS NOT SHOWING FILE EXTENTION THEN OPEN MY COMPUTER GO TO ->TOOLS ->FOLDER OPTIONS->VIEW->uncheck HIDE EXTENTIONS OF KNOWN FILE TYPES

4.Change the file name if u want to but make shure u remember it else it wont be easy to search it out when unhiding .
5. Now paste the file in \WINDOWS\system32 folder (very important step).
                                                         jobs done!!
u have hided file/folder without any external software .

UNHIDING STEPS :

1. Search for ur file in \WINDOWS\system32 .
2. change the file extention to *. zip ( like if ur file is xyz.dll after hiding then change to xyz.zip ).
3. Extract to wherever u want.
                                    jobs done!!


----------



## Ron (Apr 15, 2007)

Gud for Newbie..............................
buddy Try to rename the folder from *. zip to *.cab.......................................
and then see....................
U wont be Able to see any file in cab folder.....................


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 15, 2007)

not a good idea, there is a lot of chance of you forgetting the file you kept in the system32 folder.


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 15, 2007)

protect the file with a password (encrypt) and just keep it where you like. No one will be able to see it...


----------



## s_aerin (Apr 15, 2007)

what abt folders? have been using the above trick from a very long time btw.


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

Just make a new user n add files in my documents. Make my document private for that user.

Noway u can get that now.

Peace~~~!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 16, 2007)

well i have posted this tutorial 4r Newbies out there . I myself use Magic folder which hides files/folders frm hard disks. 

@ Ron i have used ur method of converting *zip into *.cab but if u open in winrar all files r there. 
@ Goten can u tell me how can i make my doc. private 4r that user ?


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 16, 2007)

the BEST SOLUTION is to add the folder & files to a zip file (assume file name is "one.zip")...
now create another zip file (say "two.zip") and add/move the previous file one.zip to the other file two.zip ...
encrypt the new zip file with a secure password and
delete all the instances of the original files to be hidden...

now nobody can open the zip file without knowing the password and he cant even see the filenames of the encrypted & compressed files.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 17, 2007)

heard that  we can  set  passwords on the folders...... is it  true..?


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 17, 2007)

i use microsoft private folder
no problems so far


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good Tuto...


----------



## mughal (Apr 20, 2007)

i think 2nd option by "ROn" is the best and easy to do and never forget ............ wht u think abt that????????????????????????????????


----------



## kaustav_geek (Apr 21, 2007)

This has been an old trick.. but a nicer way to hide .zip files is to embedd them in .jpeg or .gif images.. Ofcourse, the zip files must be smaller so that no one suspects something fishy.. and besides.. mosts users won't be suspicious of it at all, so go ahead. 
Cheers.


----------

